# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Ζητειται αγορι με παρομοια θεματα να με βοηθησει

## joanna22

Ψαχνω κ;ι δεν κολλαω με κανενα θελω εναν ρομαντικο χωρις πολυ ορεξη για σεξ μονο ρομαντισμο !παρακαλω ας βρεθει ενα καλο αγορι κ για μενα κουραστηκα να μαι μονη ,..θελω ενα συναισθηματικο ηρεμο αγορι.νομιζω μονο καποιος με παρομοια προβληματα μπορει να μ βοηθησει γ αυτυο ειπαν το δοκιμασω εδω μεσα.

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Τελικά πολυτεχνείο πέρασες; Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Είσαι μία κοπέλα η οποία λέει πως πολλοί γιατροί δεν ξέρουν τι δίνουν. Εσύ που είσαι ιατρική τώρα γιατί δεν γίνεσαι ένα αστέρι της ψυχιατρικής να βοηθήσεις το κόσμο; Είσαι παθούσα και έχεις μπροστά σου την ευκαιρία να κάνεις το μεγαλύτερο καλό που μπορείς σαν άνθρωπος, να δώσεις αυτό που ίσως δεν θα καταφέρεις να δώσεις ποτέ μέσω του πολυτεχνείου. Έχεις φανταστεί ποτέ πόσος κόσμος θα εμπιστευόταν τη κρίση σου σαν επιστήμονα επειδή γνωρίζεις από πρώτο χέρι και όχι από μελέτες και έρευνες το τι νιώθει ένας ασθενής; Τι δεν σου αρέσει από την ιατρική; Ότι έχει πολύ παπαγαλία και ότι πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ακριβώς τα κείμενα; Σε αυτό το χρόνο που είσαι φοιτήτρια τι ήταν αυτό που σε έκανε να πεις, δεν μου αρέσει...

Άκου να σου πω ευτυχία δεν είναι τα λεφτά στη ζωή, ευτυχία είναι να χαρίζεις χαμόγελο και χαρμόσυνα νέα στην ανθρωπότητα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οταν κανεις ενα πραγμα το κανεις πρωτα για τον εαυτο σου κ μετα για τους αλλους δε φτανει να σε εμπιστευεται καπιος οταν του αποδειξεις οτι εχεις δικιο θα δικαιωθεις οσο δε του το αποδικνιεις δε θα κρατησει για πολυ.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

δραττομαι της ευκαιριας ...θελω και εγω ενα αγορι, κωφαλαλο, μεγαλοβιομηχανο,ορφανο, πρωην τοπ μοντελ κατα προτιμηση λατινο..με ελαφρια μαλακινση να αναλάβει τις ευθυνες μου οσο εγω θα ξεκουραζομαι στο λοφτ μας στη Ν. Υορκη. 

συγνωμη γλυκια Ιωαννα μου αλλα επρεπε να θεσω και εγω τον πονο μου. και ελπίζω να σε εκανα να γελασεις λιγακι

σιγουρα θα βρεις εδω καποιον ευαισθητο ... υπάρχουν διαφορα αγορια της ηλικίας σου εδω που εχουν ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα.... σε περιπτωση που δεν απαντησουν στο θρεντ σου λόγο συστολής σου προτεινω να ρίξεις μια ματια και στα υπόλοιπα θεματα... απο εκει και πέρα όμως μην επικεντρωνεσαι στην αναζητηση συντροφου μονο... πες μας και λιγα ακομα πραγματα για σενα, γιατι εισαι μονη? απο επιλογη? απο ανασφαλεια? απο καταθλιψη?
και αυτο για το σεξ εννοεις οτι δεν σε ανδιαφερει κατι μονο σεξουαλικο ή δεν σου αρεσει το σεξ?
ενας πολυ εξυπνος ανθρωπος μου ειπε, τα 2 προβλήματα δεν κάνουν μια λύση... και εχει απολυτο δικιο...οσο εμεις δεν εχουμε καλη σχεση με τον εαυτο μας δεν θα μπορεσουμε να εχουμε καλη σχεση με το αλλο φυλο...και αν δεν εμβαθυνουμε στον λογο της μοναξιας μας, πως θα καταφερουμε να εντοπίσουμε τους δαιμονες μας και να γιατρευτουμε απο αυτους.
εγω προσωπικα οσο καιρο ειμαι στην καταθλιψη δεν καταφερα να κάνω μια υγιή σχεση, ακριβως γιατι ειμαι αρρωστη και τελικα ταλαιπωρουσα και τον εαυτο μου και τους εκαστοτε συντροφους...οχι μονο δεν με βοηθησε αλλα με πήγε πισω. 
βεβαια εσυ μπορει να μην θελεις να μπεις σε αυτην την διαδικασια να ανοιχτεις δημοσια.. απόλυτα σεβαστο και ουτε ειμαστε ιδιες οποτε αυτα που σου λέω να μην σε αφορουν καν! μακαρι να βρεις αυτο που ψαχνεις :)

----------


## joanna22

> Τελικά πολυτεχνείο πέρασες; Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Είσαι μία κοπέλα η οποία λέει πως πολλοί γιατροί δεν ξέρουν τι δίνουν. Εσύ που είσαι ιατρική τώρα γιατί δεν γίνεσαι ένα αστέρι της ψυχιατρικής να βοηθήσεις το κόσμο; Είσαι παθούσα και έχεις μπροστά σου την ευκαιρία να κάνεις το μεγαλύτερο καλό που μπορείς σαν άνθρωπος, να δώσεις αυτό που ίσως δεν θα καταφέρεις να δώσεις ποτέ μέσω του πολυτεχνείου. Έχεις φανταστεί ποτέ πόσος κόσμος θα εμπιστευόταν τη κρίση σου σαν επιστήμονα επειδή γνωρίζεις από πρώτο χέρι και όχι από μελέτες και έρευνες το τι νιώθει ένας ασθενής; Τι δεν σου αρέσει από την ιατρική; Ότι έχει πολύ παπαγαλία και ότι πρέπει να γνωρίζεις ακριβώς τα κείμενα; Σε αυτό το χρόνο που είσαι φοιτήτρια τι ήταν αυτό που σε έκανε να πεις, δεν μου αρέσει...
> 
> Άκου να σου πω ευτυχία δεν είναι τα λεφτά στη ζωή, ευτυχία είναι να χαρίζεις χαμόγελο και χαρμόσυνα νέα στην ανθρωπότητα.


Αφου δεν μαρεσει!!!!!!!πως θα το κανω αφου το μυαλο μ ειναι αλλα νταλλα!! Δν ελεγχω εγω τι κανω αυτο με ελεγχει!:'( το χα σκεφτει αυτο που λες αλλα αυτογια το μυαλομου συνδεεται με τονα μην διασκεδαζω κατι που ειναι γελοιο αλλα αυτομ επιβαλλει !!και δεν μπορω να τοπροσπερασω!:'(δεν ειμαι υγιης ανθρωπος να βοηθησω και τους αλλους κ δεν νομιζω οτι θα γινω ποτε!γτ εχω τοσο κολλημενο μυαλοο που ενα θαυμα θα με εσωζε εχεις δικιο για οκλα αυτα αλλα η περιπτωση μου δεν ειναι για πολλα πολλα ζορια..μακαρι να μπορουσα να κανω κατι για ολους αυτους με παρομοια θεματα αλλα δεν μπορω σαν κατι με σταματαει!

----------


## joanna22

> οταν κανεις ενα πραγμα το κανεις πρωτα για τον εαυτο σου κ μετα για τους αλλους δε φτανει να σε εμπιστευεται καπιος οταν του αποδειξεις οτι εχεις δικιο θα δικαιωθεις οσο δε του το αποδικνιεις δε θα κρατησει για πολυ.


Εχεις δικιο δεν μαρεσει και για μενα δεν ηταξ ποτε αυτο π ηθελα αν ειναι να μου γινουν 100πλασιες οι ιδεοληψιες μου και να πρεπει παλι να τις αντιμετωπιζω μονη π ειναι τοσοοο δυσκολοο δεν το αντεχω!..συγγνωμη

----------


## joanna22

Ρεα μου δεν μου πολυαρεσει το σεξ την βρισκω με πιο πλατωνικα πραγματα και χαδια ισωςς δεν γουσταρω αυτα στοσεξξξ τα βρισκω χυδαιαα εκτος και αν γινονται με τροπο εκλεπτυσμενο οποτεμιλαμε για ερωτα αλλα ολοι ειναι σημερα διεφθαρμενοι θελουν στοματικο ,ισπανικο κτλ τουςςμισωω!!!με ξενερωνειι!!!γτ παλια μικρηπολυ μην πειτε πως δεν ξερω ειχα πολυ προστυχο μυαλο προσπαθησανα γινω καλυτερη και τωρα βλεπωοτι ολοι ειναι προστυχοι !αλλα αυτοι μπορουν και συνδυαζουν αυτοστο σεξ και σοβαροτητα στα αλλα εμενα μπερδευονται κ ειμαι γιαταμπαζα με επηρεαζει στην κανονικη μ ζωη και δεν μπορω τα μπερδευω δεν ξερω αν σας μπερδεψα θα ειναι γτ τομυαλο μ σκεφτεται μπερδεμενα κ ειναι μπερδεμενοφουλ!!

----------


## φλοκ

Καλησπερα Τζοανα. Πηρες τηλεφωνο τελικα εκει που σου εδωσα?

----------


## joanna22

> Τελικά πολυτεχνείο πέρασες;


Ναι,περασα πολυτεχνιο γτ ξαναδωσα.

----------


## joanna22

> Καλησπερα Τζοανα. Πηρες τηλεφωνο τελικα εκει που σου εδωσα?


Οχι αγαπητε φλοκ .πρεριμενω να παω πατρα για να παρω...:/

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ρεα μου δεν μου πολυαρεσει το σεξ την βρισκω με πιο πλατωνικα πραγματα και χαδια ισωςς δεν γουσταρω αυτα στοσεξξξ τα βρισκω χυδαιαα εκτος και αν γινονται με τροπο εκλεπτυσμενο οποτεμιλαμε για ερωτα αλλα ολοι ειναι σημερα διεφθαρμενοι θελουν στοματικο ,ισπανικο κτλ τουςςμισωω!!!με ξενερωνειι!!!γτ παλια μικρηπολυ μην πειτε πως δεν ξερω ειχα πολυ προστυχο μυαλο προσπαθησανα γινω καλυτερη και τωρα βλεπωοτι ολοι ειναι προστυχοι !αλλα αυτοι μπορουν και συνδυαζουν αυτοστο σεξ και σοβαροτητα στα αλλα εμενα μπερδευονται κ ειμαι γιαταμπαζα με επηρεαζει στην κανονικη μ ζωη και δεν μπορω τα μπερδευω δεν ξερω αν σας μπερδεψα θα ειναι γτ τομυαλο μ σκεφτεται μπερδεμενα κ ειναι μπερδεμενοφουλ!!


και βεβαια με μπέρδεψες...ειναι θλιβερο να βλέπεις μια τοσο νεα γυναικα να αντμετωπίζει τοσο συντηρητικα και προκατελειμμενα το σεξ......κριμα...πολυ κριμα

----------


## Macgyver

Μπραβο ρε παιδια , φλοκ και ιωαννα , να μιλησετε , να σταματησει αυτη η καχυποψια , να αποκατασταθουν οι προσωπικες σχεσεις , που η γενια σας , πασχει απο την ελλειψη τους .

----------


## φλοκ

> Μπραβο ρε παιδια , φλοκ και ιωαννα , να μιλησετε , να σταματησει αυτη η καχυποψια , να αποκατασταθουν οι προσωπικες σχεσεις , που η γενια σας , πασχει απο την ελλειψη τους .


Ποτε βρε Μαγκαιβερ μαλωσαμε με την Τζοανα? Επισης εγω ειμαι 37 μεγαλωσα την δεκαετια του 80 και εμεις ημασταν δεμενοι. Με διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις μεγαλωσα και οχι με λαικ στο φμ. Ραντεβου για παιχνιδι κλειναμε στην πλατεια το...απογευμα οτι ωρα και να σημαινε αυτο κλπ.

----------


## Macgyver

Δεν ειπα οτι μαλωσατε !!! που σας ξερω ? αοριστως τολεγα . Νομιζα οτι ησουν μικροτερος , φλοκ , ισως παρασυρθηκα γιατι εμεις οι μεγαλυτεροι κανουμε τους ' εξυπνους ' και εσυ δεν το κανεις !! αρα ξερεις καλα τι εννοω με την κριση των διαπροσωπικων σχεσεων , τα λαικ , τα φβ , και τα συναφη . Επειδη εχω μιλησει με πολλα παιδια του φορουμ , τηλεφωνικως , και δεν ειμαι καχυποπτος .

----------


## φλοκ

> Δεν ειπα οτι μαλωσατε !!! που σας ξερω ? αοριστως τολεγα . Νομιζα οτι ησουν μικροτερος , φλοκ , ισως παρασυρθηκα γιατι εμεις οι μεγαλυτεροι κανουμε τους ' εξυπνους ' και εσυ δεν το κανεις !! αρα ξερεις καλα τι εννοω με την κριση των διαπροσωπικων σχεσεων , τα λαικ , τα φβ , και τα συναφη . Επειδη εχω μιλησει με πολλα παιδια του φορουμ , τηλεφωνικως , και δεν ειμαι καχυποπτος .


Ενταξει εγω μια δυο φορες αλλαξα μερικα πριβε δεν εχω τοσο σχεση με το φορουμ οσο εσυ αλλα αν δουλευεις σωστα το ιντερνετ βοηθαει αν κανεις καταχρηση χανεσαι μεσα σε αυτο. Τωρα οσον αφορα το ποιος κανει τον εξυπνο κανεις μας δεν ειναι θεος ανθρωποι ειμαστε και ολοι λιγο πολυ τον εχουμε παριστανει και μας το εχουν κανει και αλλοι. Αυτα να ηταν τα προβληματα μας φιλε θα ειμασταν ευτυχισμενοι. Το θεμα της Τζοανας με τραβηξε γιατι βγαζει μια απογνωση και πραγματικα εχοντας διαβασει και αλους με το ιδιο προβλημα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως λειτουργει ολο αυτο. Η Τζοανα ας πουμε γραφει οτι εχει ψυχαναγκασμους και κανει καποια πραγματα αλλα ταυτοχρονα εχει την εγκεφαλικη διαυγεια να καταλαβαινει οτι εχει προβλημα και οτι επαναλαμβανεται. Μου κανει εντυπωση πως ενας με αυτη την ασθενεια κανει οτι κανει ενω την ιδια στιγμη ξερει οτι ειναι λαθος. Ενας διπολικος ας πουμε οταν ειναι σε μανια δεν εχει την αντιληψη που εχει οταν ειναι σε νορμοθυμια και εχει διαστρεβλωμενη την πραγματικοτητα αλλα ενας ψυχαναγκαστικος κανει οτι κανει ξεροντας κιολας οτι αυτο που κανει ειναι αποροια της ασθενειας. Φυσικα δεν λεω οτι το κανει επιτηδες απλα δεν κατανοω πως γινεται αυτο.

----------


## Astrolavos

Καλησπέρα,

Μπορούν πιστεύετε δύο άτομα με ΙΨΔ να συνυπάρξουν ερωτικά ή στο τέλος αντί να νιώσουν καλύτερα θα καταλήξουν να ανταλλάζουν ιδεοληψίες και καταναγκασμούς ?
Πάντα ήταν από τα ερωτήματα που δεν είχα απάντηση. :)

----------


## elis

ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ

----------


## Astrolavos

> ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ


Μπορώ να φανταστώ πολλά καλά, όπως για παράδειγμα την αλληλοκατανόηση για τον τρόπο συμπεριφοράς του καθενός αλλά μπορώ να φανταστώ και καταστάσεις που ο ένας θα μεταφέρει τις σκέψεις του στον άλλο. 
Είναι μάλλον οι δύο όψεις του νομίσματος. Λογικά πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις να αποκομίσεις τα θετικά και να παραμερίσεις τα αρνητικά. Στην θεωρία ακούγεται εύκολο, η πράξη όμως δεν ξέρω...!

----------


## Γάτος

Πιστεύω πως μπορούν, υπό προϋποθέσεις. Να είναι συνεπείς στην αγωγή τους δηλαδή και να παρακολουθούν γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, ο συνδυασμός αυτός θα ήταν μία καταστροφή!

----------


## Delmem080319a

> Μου κανει εντυπωση πως ενας με αυτη την ασθενεια κανει οτι κανει ενω την ιδια στιγμη ξερει οτι ειναι λαθος. Ενας διπολικος ας πουμε οταν ειναι σε μανια δεν εχει την αντιληψη που εχει οταν ειναι σε νορμοθυμια και εχει διαστρεβλωμενη την πραγματικοτητα αλλα ενας ψυχαναγκαστικος κανει οτι κανει ξεροντας κιολας οτι αυτο που κανει ειναι αποροια της ασθενειας. Φυσικα δεν λεω οτι το κανει επιτηδες απλα δεν κατανοω πως γινεται αυτο.


Αυτό είναι το "δράμα" μας φλοκ... Και μόνο ένας άνθρωπος με ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική μπορεί πλήρως να το κατανοήσει. Δεν μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις εύκολα σε έναν που δεν το έχει. Έχει να κάνει και με κάποιο σημείο του εγκεφάλου, γενικά να φανταστείς, σαν να αυτοματοποιείται κάτι και να γίνεται ακουσίως. Αλλά έχουμε πλήρη γνώση του τι μας συμβαίνει και αυτό δημιουργεί περισσότερο άγχος και στενοχώρια αν δε μάθεις να το διαχειρίζεσαι, είναι ένας απίστευτος φαύλος κύκλος.
Εν πάσει περιπτώσει μπορώ να πω ακόμα και αν κάποιος δεν καταλαβαίνει την πάθηση, ας καταλαβαίνει το βάσανό της, τον πόνο και την προσπάθεια και να στηρίζει τον άνθρωπο που έχει δίπλα του και νομίζω η Joanna κάτι τέτοιο ζητά και ελπίζω να το βρει εντός ή εκτός ίντερνετ. Υπομονή και όχι εμμονή και άγχος!... Το ίντερνετ θέλει λίγο περισσότερη προσοχή πάντως.

----------


## Delmem080319a

> ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΣΥΝΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ ΤΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΔΕ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ


Σωστό, δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να βγάλουμε ένα συγκεκριμένο πόρισμα και κανόνα. Όλα είναι πιθανά σε αυτή τη ζωή, γιατί ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι ξεχωριστός. Δε μπορούμε να τα βάλουμε τα πράγματα σε καλούπια, ούτε και τις σχέσεις των ανθρώπων.

----------


## φλοκ

> Αυτό είναι το "δράμα" μας φλοκ... Και μόνο ένας άνθρωπος με ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική μπορεί πλήρως να το κατανοήσει. Δεν μπορείς να το εξηγήσεις εύκολα σε έναν που δεν το έχει. Έχει να κάνει και με κάποιο σημείο του εγκεφάλου, γενικά να φανταστείς, σαν να αυτοματοποιείται κάτι και να γίνεται ακουσίως. Αλλά έχουμε πλήρη γνώση του τι μας συμβαίνει και αυτό δημιουργεί περισσότερο άγχος και στενοχώρια αν δε μάθεις να το διαχειρίζεσαι, είναι ένας απίστευτος φαύλος κύκλος.
> Εν πάσει περιπτώσει μπορώ να πω ακόμα και αν κάποιος δεν καταλαβαίνει την πάθηση, ας καταλαβαίνει το βάσανό της, τον πόνο και την προσπάθεια και να στηρίζει τον άνθρωπο που έχει δίπλα του και νομίζω η Joanna κάτι τέτοιο ζητά και ελπίζω να το βρει εντός ή εκτός ίντερνετ. Υπομονή και όχι εμμονή και άγχος!... Το ίντερνετ θέλει λίγο περισσότερη προσοχή πάντως.


Καταλαβαινω. Ειναι χειροτερο υποθετω να κανεις κατι και να ξερεις οτι το κανεις απο το να μην εχεις επιγνωση αλλα τουλαχιστον κοιτα το θετικο. Εσυ ξερεις τι παιζει ενω καποιος που εχει το ακαταλογιστο οχι. Βεβαια αυτη η γνωση προφανως μεγαλωνει το αγχος αλλα αν εχεις στον κυκλο σου ατομα που ξερουν το προβλημα σου αυτο δεν σε βοηθαει να εισαι καπως πιο χαλαρη εστω και μονο με αυτα τα ατομα?

----------


## Delmem080319a

> Καταλαβαινω. Ειναι χειροτερο υποθετω να κανεις κατι και να ξερεις οτι το κανεις απο το να μην εχεις επιγνωση αλλα τουλαχιστον κοιτα το θετικο. Εσυ ξερεις τι παιζει ενω καποιος που εχει το ακαταλογιστο οχι. Βεβαια αυτη η γνωση προφανως μεγαλωνει το αγχος αλλα αν εχεις στον κυκλο σου ατομα που ξερουν το προβλημα σου αυτο δεν σε βοηθαει να εισαι καπως πιο χαλαρη εστω και μονο με αυτα τα ατομα?


Να σου πω και τα δύο πιστεύω είναι δύσκολες καταστάσεις, η μη επίγνωση σίγουρα φέρνει άλλα προβλήματα. Το πρόβλημα μου προσωπικά το γνωρίζουν ελάχιστοι, αλλά ναι βοηθάει πολύ αν κάποιος δικός σου άνθρωπος το ξέρει και σε στηρίζει. Είναι σπουδαίο πράγμα, να νιώθει ο άλλος τον πόνο σου και ας μην καταλαβαίνει τι ακριβώς περνάς.

----------


## φλοκ

> αλλά ναι βοηθάει πολύ αν κάποιος δικός σου άνθρωπος το ξέρει και σε στηρίζει. Είναι σπουδαίο πράγμα, να νιώθει ο άλλος τον πόνο σου και ας μην καταλαβαίνει τι ακριβώς περνάς.



Αυτο εννοω. Να μπορεις να πας για καφε και να μην ανησυχεις για την συμπεριφορα σου. Να ξερεις οτι θα εχεις κατανοηση. Ελπιζω να εισαι καλα και εσυ και η φιλη η Τζοανα αν και εσυ μου κανεις οτι το ελεγχεις πιο καλα ισως λογω αγωγης.

----------


## Delmem080319a

> Αυτο εννοω. Να μπορεις να πας για καφε και να μην ανησυχεις για την συμπεριφορα σου. Να ξερεις οτι θα εχεις κατανοηση. Ελπιζω να εισαι καλα και εσυ και η φιλη η Τζοανα αν και εσυ μου κανεις οτι το ελεγχεις πιο καλα ισως λογω αγωγης.


Αυτό που είπες ακριβώς, κατανόηση! Αρκετά καλά είμαι, δεν παίρνω αγωγή, απλά είμαι πλέον με πτυχίο στην Ιδψ ;), την έχω χρόνια και έμαθα να τη δαμάζω... Γι' αυτό θέλω να πω στην Joanna (και σε όλους) να μην απογοητεύεται, να δώσει λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό της και τα πράγματα θα πάνε οκ, θέλει υπομονή. Και η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθάει πολύ. Να είσαι καλά και εσύ φλοκ! :)

----------


## Deleted-Member09102015

Λοιπόν παιδιά να σας πω κάτι.. δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα έχει ο καθένας και πως βγαίνουν αυτά προς τα έξω, αλλά οκ μια χαρά σας βλέπω... ειλικρινά. Εντάξει μου έχει τύχει μια φορά στο μετρό να κάτσει κάποιος απέναντι μου ο οποίος ήταν γύρω στα 2 μέτρα και 100-120 κιλά και μπαίνει και έρχεται και κάθεται απέναντι μου. δίπλα από το παράθυρο και να αρχίζει να κοπανάει το τζάμι με το χέρι έντονα και να λέω τι γίνεται τώρα τι θα κάνω, δεν τον κοιτάω καθόλου και αρχίζω και σκέφτομαι. Αμα μου τη πέσει τι θα κάνω τώρα; εν τω μεταξύ έχει απομακρυνθεί ο κόσμος και να λέω από μέσα μου εσύ θα κάτσεις εδώ, γιατί δεν ήξερα αν τη στιγμή που θα σηκωνόμουν, αν θα με άρπαζε. Και λέω οκ αναγκαστικά αν σου κάνει κίνηση σκάστου μία στο σαγόνι να ξεραθεί. Αυτός θα μείνει αναίσθητος εσύ θα πας στη δουλειά σου και όλα καλά... Αλλά αυτός ήταν ακραία περίπτωση μάλλον, σε σημείο που σκεφτόσουν αν το έσκασε από κανά Δαφνί ή το Αιγινήτειο. Τρόμαξε ολόκληρο το βαγόνι και σκέφτεσαι είναι εδώ; επικοινωνεί; που είναι; Δεν ξέρω αν σε περίπτωση του μιλούσα αν θα μου απαντούσε ή αν θα μου έσκαγε καμιά ανάποδη και θα με άφηνε ξερό γιατί μιλάμε για ντερέκι. 

Τώρα εσείς δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα έχετε αλλά μια χαρά σας βλέπω... δηλαδή έχουμε πολύ λάθος νοοτροπία για τις ψυχικές νόσους. Καμία σχέση με τη πραγματικότητα... Δεν έχετε λόγο να φοβάστε να εξηγήσετε όσο πιο απλά μπορείτε για να είναι και κατανοητό, εγώ ειλικρινά σας λέω πως θα έβγαινα μαζί σας, δεν έχω κανένα θέμα, Τώρα το ντερέκι που κυκλοφορεί στο μετρό είναι κάπως να τον βλέπεις έξω ελεύθερο, τρομάζεις που μπορεί να είναι και εντελώς ακίνδυνος, αλλά και μόνο που τον βλέπεις να αρχίζει να κοπανάει το τζάμι με δύναμη που λες είναι στα πρόθυρα να το σπάσει, αυτό είναι κάπως! Αν μου έλεγε με διαύγεια όμως ο ίδιος πως αν τυχόν με δεις να κοπανάω το παράθυρο αλλά μην φοβηθείς δεν είναι κάτι, θα μου περάσει, θα μου φύγει, θα τον πίστευα και θα έλεγα οκ και εγώ μαζί σου!

----------


## Astrolavos

> Λοιπόν παιδιά να σας πω κάτι.. δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα έχει ο καθένας και πως βγαίνουν αυτά προς τα έξω, αλλά οκ μια χαρά σας βλέπω... ειλικρινά. Εντάξει μου έχει τύχει μια φορά στο μετρό να κάτσει κάποιος απέναντι μου ο οποίος ήταν γύρω στα 2 μέτρα και 100-120 κιλά και μπαίνει και έρχεται και κάθεται απέναντι μου. δίπλα από το παράθυρο και να αρχίζει να κοπανάει το τζάμι με το χέρι έντονα και να λέω τι γίνεται τώρα τι θα κάνω, δεν τον κοιτάω καθόλου και αρχίζω και σκέφτομαι. Αμα μου τη πέσει τι θα κάνω τώρα; εν τω μεταξύ έχει απομακρυνθεί ο κόσμος και να λέω από μέσα μου εσύ θα κάτσεις εδώ, γιατί δεν ήξερα αν τη στιγμή που θα σηκωνόμουν, αν θα με άρπαζε. Και λέω οκ αναγκαστικά αν σου κάνει κίνηση σκάστου μία στο σαγόνι να ξεραθεί. Αυτός θα μείνει αναίσθητος εσύ θα πας στη δουλειά σου και όλα καλά... Αλλά αυτός ήταν ακραία περίπτωση μάλλον, σε σημείο που σκεφτόσουν αν το έσκασε από κανά Δαφνί ή το Αιγινήτειο. Τρόμαξε ολόκληρο το βαγόνι και σκέφτεσαι είναι εδώ; επικοινωνεί; που είναι; Δεν ξέρω αν σε περίπτωση του μιλούσα αν θα μου απαντούσε ή αν θα μου έσκαγε καμιά ανάποδη και θα με άφηνε ξερό γιατί μιλάμε για ντερέκι. 
> 
> Τώρα εσείς δεν ξέρω τι προβλήματα έχετε αλλά μια χαρά σας βλέπω... δηλαδή έχουμε πολύ λάθος νοοτροπία για τις ψυχικές νόσους. Καμία σχέση με τη πραγματικότητα... Δεν έχετε λόγο να φοβάστε να εξηγήσετε όσο πιο απλά μπορείτε για να είναι και κατανοητό, εγώ ειλικρινά σας λέω πως θα έβγαινα μαζί σας, δεν έχω κανένα θέμα, Τώρα το ντερέκι που κυκλοφορεί στο μετρό είναι κάπως να τον βλέπεις έξω ελεύθερο, τρομάζεις που μπορεί να είναι και εντελώς ακίνδυνος, αλλά και μόνο που τον βλέπεις να αρχίζει να κοπανάει το τζάμι με δύναμη που λες είναι στα πρόθυρα να το σπάσει, αυτό είναι κάπως! Αν μου έλεγε με διαύγεια όμως ο ίδιος πως αν τυχόν με δεις να κοπανάω το παράθυρο αλλά μην φοβηθείς δεν είναι κάτι, θα μου περάσει, θα μου φύγει, θα τον πίστευα και θα έλεγα οκ και εγώ μαζί σου!


Καλησπέρα,

Επειδή μιλάμε για ΙΨΔ συγκεκριμένα, θα χρησιμοποιήσω το συμβάν που ανέφερες για να σου εξηγήσω ποιο μπορεί να είναι ένα πιθανό πρόβλημα σε κάποιον που πάσχει.
Μπορεί να κατέβαινε ωραία και καλά από το μετρό αλλά η σκέψη που έκανε για να χτυπήσει το άτομο σε περίπτωση άμυνας να ήταν τόσο δυνατή σαν να το έκανε στην πραγματικότητα. Και στην συνέχεια της μέρας του να συνέχιζε να ταλαιπωρεί τον εαυτό του με ακόμα περισσότερες σκέψεις γύρω από το συμβάν (μήπως δεν κράτησα σωστή στάση, μήπως του δημιούργησα εγώ θέμα κ.α.). Ξέρει πολύ καλά ότι όλα είναι υπό έλεγχο και δεν υπάρχει ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα αλλά το μυαλό δεν μπορεί να συμβιβαστεί.
Μπορεί να είναι λίγο άτοπο το παράδειγμα αλλά αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι πως στην ΙΨΔ το πρόβλημα είναι η ποιότητα της καθημερινότητας του ίδιου του πάσχοντα.
Βλέποντας ένα άτομο με ΙΨΔ το πιθανότερο είναι να μην σου μπει στο μυαλό πως πάσχει από κάτι, το πολύ πολύ να το θεωρήσεις "κομπλεξικό" και αυτό προκύπτει διότι γνωρίζουμε το παράλογο των σκέψεων και προσπαθούμε να τις καταπολεμήσουμε μόνοι, ίσως λόγω ντροπής. Δυστυχώς είναι πιο πολύπλοκα τα πράγματα από όσο φαίνονται αλλά προσπαθούμε για το καλύτερο. :)

----------


## painkiller2121

> Ψαχνω κ;ι δεν κολλαω με κανενα θελω εναν ρομαντικο χωρις πολυ ορεξη για σεξ μονο ρομαντισμο !παρακαλω ας βρεθει ενα καλο αγορι κ για μενα κουραστηκα να μαι μονη ,..θελω ενα συναισθηματικο ηρεμο αγορι.νομιζω μονο καποιος με παρομοια προβληματα μπορει να μ βοηθησει γ αυτυο ειπαν το δοκιμασω εδω μεσα.


joanna μπορεις ν μ δωσεις ενα μειλ να μιλησουμε;

----------


## kostas1983

> Οχι αγαπητε φλοκ .πρεριμενω να παω πατρα για να παρω...:/


πας στην ξανθη γυρνας με σιροπιαστα ξανθης.πας θεσσαλονικη γυρνας με τσουρεκι απο τον τερκενλη.πας στην πατρα γυρνας με κονδυλωματα.

----------


## joanna22

> joanna μπορεις ν μ δωσεις ενα μειλ να μιλησουμε;


Μπορω να σ δωσω σκαιπ;;;

----------


## painkiller2121

> Μπορω να σ δωσω σκαιπ;;;


δεν εχω σκαιπ το λαπτοπ μου ειναι καπως περιεργο, δωσ μου ενα μειλ και θα γνωριστουμε εκει θα μιλησουμε κ θα ανταλλαξουμε φωτογραφιες.εχω καλο προαισθημα οτι θα ταιριαξουμε...

----------


## joanna22

> δεν εχω σκαιπ το λαπτοπ μου ειναι καπως περιεργο, δωσ μου ενα μειλ και θα γνωριστουμε εκει θα μιλησουμε κ θα ανταλλαξουμε φωτογραφιες.εχω καλο προαισθημα οτι θα ταιριαξουμε...


Αληθειαα;;ποσο χρονων εισαι δεν εχω καλο προαισθημα αλλα δεν χανω τπτ!πρεπει να σαι λιγο σαικο για να με ανεχτεις :ρ η απλα σαν εμενα..οκ[email protected]

----------


## painkiller2121

> Αληθειαα;;ποσο χρονων εισαι δεν εχω καλο προαισθημα αλλα δεν χανω τπτ!πρεπει να σαι λιγο σαικο για να με ανεχτεις :ρ η απλα σαν εμενα..οκ[email protected]


σου εχω στειλει μνμ, μιλαμε εκει

----------


## aggelos11

Παιδια εγω πιστευω οτι οσοι εχουμε ασθενησει πρεπει να κανουμε σχεσεις με υγιεις ψυχολογικα ανθρωπους.Ο υγιης που χει και περισσοτερη ορεξη για ζωη θα σε τραβηξει εστω και λιγο απο τον βουρκο.Βεβαια πιστευω οτι το δεσιμο που θα αποκτησεις με καποιον που περναει τα ιδια και χειροτερα δεν συγκρινεται,αλλα αυτο νομιζω πως οδηγει παντα σε καταστροφη.Μπορει στο τελος να ανταλλαζετε ακομα και ιδεοληψιες.

----------


## 5-HT 2A

Οτι χαλάει φτιάχνεται, απλα μερικές φορές μπορεί να πάρει καιρό και τον κατάλληλο μάστορα.Γιαυτό λοιπόν βάζουμε στην ζωή μας ανθρώπους που μάς κάνουν καλό, μας προχωράνε μπροστά.Το παρελθόν ανήκει στο παρελθόν.

----------


## Mriya

Προσπάθησε να αναπτύξεις φιλικές για αρχή σχέσεις μαζί της, ώστε να μάθεις και προς τα πού κλίνουν οι προτιμήσεις της. Αν δεν ταιριάζουν με τις δικές σου, δεν τρέχει τίποτα, στο μέλλον θα έχεις πολύ περισσότερες ευκαιρίες και θα γνωρίσεις πολλά άτομα ώστε να κάνεις τις επιλογές σου. Και για την κοινωνία μας μη σκας. Είτε είσαι straight, είτε gay, είτε bi, πάντα κάτι θα βρίσκουν να λένε. Ο κόσμος πάντα θα μιλάει και θα κρίνει. Έτσι κρύβει και "ξεχνάει" τα δικά του ελαττώματα. Οπότε μη δίνεις σημασία και κάνε ό,τι ευχαριστεί εσένα, γιατί για σένα ζεις, με τον εαυτό σου, και αυτός είναι που πρέπει να ικανοποιείς πρώτα απ' όλους.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ενοεις οτι ο κοσμος θα μιλαει κ θα κρινει οσο ενα πραγμα αξιζει αν ηταν αχρηστο δε θα το εκρινε σχεδον κανενας δεν ειναι τοσο οτι ο κοσμος ξεχνα τα δικα του ελλατωματα οσο το οτι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ να βλεπει κατι να πετυχαινει εκει που απετυχε αυτος οσο πετυχαινεις δινεις στοχο για πληθος αρνητικων σχολιων,

----------


## painkiller2121

εγω κ η joanna22 θα παρακαλουσαμε τους διαχειριστες του φορουμ να διαγραφει το συγκεκριμενο θεμα 
Mriya moderator εκτος του οτι δεν γουσταρω(συγνωμη αλλα αυτο ειναι το καταλληλοτερο ρημα) να δεχομαι συμβουλες για το πως θα φερθω τα υπολοιπα που αναφερεις ειναι ασχετα και ακυρα με την περιπτωση μας...οταν καποιος ζηταει κατι μερικες φορες πρεπει να κοιταξεις πισω απο τις λεξεις για να δεις τι ειναι αυτο

----------


## Alexis85

> δραττομαι της ευκαιριας ...θελω και εγω ενα αγορι, κωφαλαλο, μεγαλοβιομηχανο,ορφανο, πρωην τοπ μοντελ κατα προτιμηση λατινο..με ελαφρια μαλακινση να αναλάβει τις ευθυνες μου οσο εγω θα ξεκουραζομαι στο λοφτ μας στη Ν. Υορκη. 
> 
> συγνωμη γλυκια Ιωαννα μου αλλα επρεπε να θεσω και εγω τον πονο μου. και ελπίζω να σε εκανα να γελασεις λιγακι
> 
> σιγουρα θα βρεις εδω καποιον ευαισθητο ... υπάρχουν διαφορα αγορια της ηλικίας σου εδω που εχουν ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα.... σε περιπτωση που δεν απαντησουν στο θρεντ σου λόγο συστολής σου προτεινω να ρίξεις μια ματια και στα υπόλοιπα θεματα... απο εκει και πέρα όμως μην επικεντρωνεσαι στην αναζητηση συντροφου μονο... πες μας και λιγα ακομα πραγματα για σενα, γιατι εισαι μονη? απο επιλογη? απο ανασφαλεια? απο καταθλιψη?
> και αυτο για το σεξ εννοεις οτι δεν σε ανδιαφερει κατι μονο σεξουαλικο ή δεν σου αρεσει το σεξ?
> ενας πολυ εξυπνος ανθρωπος μου ειπε, τα 2 προβλήματα δεν κάνουν μια λύση... και εχει απολυτο δικιο...οσο εμεις δεν εχουμε καλη σχεση με τον εαυτο μας δεν θα μπορεσουμε να εχουμε καλη σχεση με το αλλο φυλο...και αν δεν εμβαθυνουμε στον λογο της μοναξιας μας, πως θα καταφερουμε να εντοπίσουμε τους δαιμονες μας και να γιατρευτουμε απο αυτους.
> εγω προσωπικα οσο καιρο ειμαι στην καταθλιψη δεν καταφερα να κάνω μια υγιή σχεση, ακριβως γιατι ειμαι αρρωστη και τελικα ταλαιπωρουσα και τον εαυτο μου και τους εκαστοτε συντροφους...οχι μονο δεν με βοηθησε αλλα με πήγε πισω. 
> βεβαια εσυ μπορει να μην θελεις να μπεις σε αυτην την διαδικασια να ανοιχτεις δημοσια.. απόλυτα σεβαστο και ουτε ειμαστε ιδιες οποτε αυτα που σου λέω να μην σε αφορουν καν! μακαρι να βρεις αυτο που ψαχνεις :)


Exeis apolyto dikio rea. Diabazw kapoia sxolia sou kai ola sxedon einai auto pou perimena na dw!

----------


## Alexis85

> Παιδια εγω πιστευω οτι οσοι εχουμε ασθενησει πρεπει να κανουμε σχεσεις με υγιεις ψυχολογικα ανθρωπους.Ο υγιης που χει και περισσοτερη ορεξη για ζωη θα σε τραβηξει εστω και λιγο απο τον βουρκο.Βεβαια πιστευω οτι το δεσιμο που θα αποκτησεις με καποιον που περναει τα ιδια και χειροτερα δεν συγκρινεται,αλλα αυτο νομιζω πως οδηγει παντα σε καταστροφη.Μπορει στο τελος να ανταλλαζετε ακομα και ιδεοληψιες.


Aggele nomizw pws exeis dikio. H sxesi metaxy atomwn me paromoia provlimata mporei na einai kapws thetiki stin arxi, alla me to xrono tha ferei xeirotera themata. To exw perasei se kapoio vathmo.

----------


## ippotis

Το σεξ ειναι το Α και το Ω σε μια σχεση.Οποτε δεν μπορεις να λες οτι δεν θες.Μπορεις να πεις οτι θες να αισθανεστε πιο πολλα πραγματα μαζι.Σεξ παντως θα κανετε εξαλλου ζευγαρι θα ειστε δεν θα ειστε φιλεναδες και το σεξ θα σας κανει να νοιωθετε τον ποθο αναμεσα σας.

----------


## anewuser

Αν θες παροτι ειδα κατι μηνυματα που χαμε ανραλλαξει 4 χρονια πριν αν θες μπορουμε να κανουμε παρεα

----------


## Georgewww

Κι εγώ θελα μια κοπέλα σαν εσένα , μόνο κολλημα που έχω είναι τα κιλά, θέλω να είναι λεπτή η γυναίκα, φυσικά και εγώ είμαι :). Πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα thread για ελεύθερους/ελεύθερες :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## joanna22

αα μολις χωρισα με το αγορι μ. εσυ π. μενεις; ειμαι. πολυ στεναχωρημενη γτ μ φερθηκε πολυ ασχημα δυστυχβς ειχα μονο αυτον γ παρεα κ τρ εμειμα τελειως μονη κοντευω να τρελαθω. 


> Κι εγώ θελα μια κοπέλα σαν εσένα , μόνο κολλημα που έχω είναι τα κιλά, θέλω να είναι λεπτή η γυναίκα, φυσικά και εγώ είμαι :). Πρέπει να κάνουμε ένα thread για ελεύθερους/ελεύθερες :)
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Εστάλη από Redmi Note 4 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## joanna22

> αα μολις χωρισα με το αγορι μ. εσυ π. μενεις; ειμαι. πολυ στεναχωρημενη γτ μ φερθηκε πολυ ασχημα δυστυχβς ειχα μονο αυτον γ παρεα κ τρ εμειμα τελειως μονη κοντευω να τρελαθω. 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi Note 4 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


σ στςλνω προσωπικο μνμ αλλα το χεις κλειστο γτ; 

Εστάλη από Redmi Note 4 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giannis000

κ εγω εχω προσπαθησει να γνωρισω ατομα αποδω γτ τοθελα πολυ κ ακομα το θελω.. αλλα δυσκολα αν ειστε μακρια

----------


## joanna22

πιστευω οτι οντως πρεπει να φτιαχτει εδω ενα φορουμ γνωριμιων γτ μονο ατομα με θεματα μπορουν να μας καταλαβουν κ ειναι κριμα να μαστε μονοι επδ εχουμε ενα προβλημα. κ οι αλλοι π βγαινουν εξω συνηθως δν εχουν τετοια θεματα 

Εστάλη από Redmi Note 4 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Georgewww

> σ στςλνω προσωπικο μνμ αλλα το χεις κλειστο γτ; 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi Note 4 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Γιατί πρέπει να φτάσω λέει τα 50 post για να μου επιτρέψει και έχω 17, θα προσπαθήσω να φτάσω μέχρι αύριο πιστεύω :) για να ξεκλειδώσει. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## giannis000

> πιστευω οτι οντως πρεπει να φτιαχτει εδω ενα φορουμ γνωριμιων γτ μονο ατομα με θεματα μπορουν να μας καταλαβουν κ ειναι κριμα να μαστε μονοι επδ εχουμε ενα προβλημα. κ οι αλλοι π βγαινουν εξω συνηθως δν εχουν τετοια θεματα 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi Note 4 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


ναι πρεπει... λεω να ανοιξω κ γω ενα παρομοι θεμα
βασικα εχω ανοιξει καποιες φορες στο παρελθον κ δεν ειχε κ ανταποκρηση

----------


## joanna22

το δικο μ το χουν δει 10.000ατομα

Εστάλη από Redmi Note 4 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## joanna22

> ναι πρεπει... λεω να ανοιξω κ γω ενα παρομοι θεμα
> βασικα εχω ανοιξει καποιες φορες στο παρελθον κ δεν ειχε κ ανταποκρηση


σ χω στειλει μηνυμα

Εστάλη από Redmi Note 4 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Georgewww

Joanna22 να ξέρεις πάντως ότι πρώτα πρέπει να πατήσεις στα δικά σου πόδια και όχι να βρεις κάποιον να συμπληρώσεις το κενό, θα τα πούμε και pm αλλά ΠΡΩΤΑ εσύ πατάς στις δικές σου δυνάμεις. Μετά πας παρακάτω. Μη βιάζεσαι , δεν υπάρχει λόγος. 
Για μπλα μπλα ναι καλά κάνεις να μιλάς να ανοιγεσαι αλλά μη πέσεις με τα μούτρα να καλύψεις το κενό, ήρεμα και όλα καλά θα πάνε. 


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## joanna22

αυτο το ξερω. βασικα ειχα βρει αγορι δυο χρόνια ονια τα ειχα τωρα μολις χωρισα. αυτο το ποστ ειναι πολυ παλιο. εχεις δικιο γενικα δν ειμαι γ σχεση αλλα δλδ μονο οσοι ειναι καλα πρεπει αν χουν σχεση; 


> Joanna22 να ξέρεις πάντως ότι πρώτα πρέπει να πατήσεις στα δικά σου πόδια και όχι να βρεις κάποιον να συμπληρώσεις το κενό, θα τα πούμε και pm αλλά ΠΡΩΤΑ εσύ πατάς στις δικές σου δυνάμεις. Μετά πας παρακάτω. Μη βιάζεσαι , δεν υπάρχει λόγος. 
> Για μπλα μπλα ναι καλά κάνεις να μιλάς να ανοιγεσαι αλλά μη πέσεις με τα μούτρα να καλύψεις το κενό, ήρεμα και όλα καλά θα πάνε. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Εστάλη από Redmi Note 4 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## ioannis2

Joanna, μήπως αυτό που πραγματικά ψαχνεις να βρεις εδώ μέσα είναι κάποιον για να του λες τον πόνο σου, κάποιον καλοκάγαθο να τον εχεις ολημερίς στην καβάντζα για να ξαλαφρωνεις, δηλαδή απ τη δική του την πλευρά να του τα πρηζεις και στο τέλος αυτος να ναι που θα θέλει τα ηρεμιστικά? 

Μάλλον απευθύνεται το μήνυμα μου σε όσους σου έδωσαν σημασία για να τους γλυτωσω. Η κοπελα παιδιά ξεκάθαρα σας λέω δεν ψάχνει για γκομενο ειδικά απο δωμεσα αλλά κάποιον πρόθυμο να του τα πρηζει μέχρι αυτός να μην αντέξει. Κι αυτη θα χει ξαλαφρωσει, ίσως και να αναζητάει απο σας τρόπους να φέρει τον πρώην της πίσω, ίσως και να κανει και σεξ μαζί του ενω ανταλλαζεται μηνύματα εδώ ενω κατά τα λοιπα οι σχέσεις τους υποτίθεται δεν θα ναι καλά. 
Και τι ψάχνει απο το 2015 εδώ για το θέμα της?

----------


## Shakti

εγω δεν θεωρω κακό αμα εχετε μεταξυ σας καποιοι καλη επικοινωνια να βρεθείτε αλλα δεν νομιζω πως βοηθαει να παραγγελνεις εδω ενα αγορι ρομαντικο κτλπ..
εμενα πιο πολυ μ φαινεται οτι θες εναν φιλο ο οποιος θα σε στηριζει απλα επειδη εχεις αναγκη και λιγο την τρυφεροτητα μπερδευσαι.

----------


## Ορέστης

Τζοαννα εχεις δοκιμασει το τιντερ;

----------


## Shakti

ρε συ Ορεστη το τιντερ κυριως καταληγει σε οτι να ναι γνωριμιες για σεξ 
δεν θελει αυτοο η τζοαννα

----------


## ioannis2

Βρε σας είπα τι ακριβως ψάχνει να βρει η Joanna εδώ...!!

----------


## Georgewww

> αυτο το ξερω. βασικα ειχα βρει αγορι δυο χρόνια ονια τα ειχα τωρα μολις χωρισα. αυτο το ποστ ειναι πολυ παλιο. εχεις δικιο γενικα δν ειμαι γ σχεση αλλα δλδ μονο οσοι ειναι καλα πρεπει αν χουν σχεση; 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi Note 4 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Όχι όσοι είναι καλά, κανείς δεν είναι καλά :) αλλά σίγουρα θα πρέπει να μένουμε λίγο μόνοι ώστε μη κάνουμε το λάθος μετά από ένα χωρισμό λόγω του ότι υπάρχει κενό , να εξιδανικευσουμε λάθος άνθρωπο :) 

Πάντως ναι όλοι γι'αυτό είμαστε εδώ, για μπλα μπλα, φυσικά και ο καθένας λέει τον πόνο του :)

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Georgewww

Πώς μπορώ να στείλω μήνυμα ;
Οκ το βρήκα.

----------


## Georgewww

Όλα καλά τελικα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> το δικο μ το χουν δει 10.000ατομα
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi Note 4 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


10.000 ατομα δε λενε κιχ και ελαχιστα τα λενε ολα οσα ξερει ο νικοκυρης δε τα ξερει ο κοσμος ολος

----------


## Georgewww

> σ στςλνω προσωπικο μνμ αλλα το χεις κλειστο γτ; 
> 
> Εστάλη από Redmi Note 4 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Σου έστειλα. Δε σου ήρθε?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## joanna22

τελικα ξαναχωρισα οποιος ενδιαφερεται να μ στειλει γτ δν την παλευω μονη μ σκεφτομαι να αυτοκτονησω ουφ εχω και βαρια ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη δν αντεχω αλλο:'(ειμαι κ πολυ ευαοσθητη. τι σκατα ζηταω ενα αγορι να ταιριαζω αι σιχτιρ πια και να μαγαπαει.

----------


## george1520

ΕΕΕ ηρέμησε.. Αυτά δεν γινονται με παραγγελία. Για να είσαι καλά σε μια σχέση φιλική,ερωτική κτλ. Πρέπει πρώτα να είσαι καλα με τον εαυτό σου.. Τι είναι αυτο που σε δυσκολεύει περισσότερο αυτή την περίοδο της ζωής σου;

----------


## Vaper

> τελικα ξαναχωρισα οποιος ενδιαφερεται να μ στειλει γτ δν την παλευω μονη μ σκεφτομαι να αυτοκτονησω ουφ εχω και βαρια ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη δν αντεχω αλλο:'(ειμαι κ πολυ ευαοσθητη. τι σκατα ζηταω ενα αγορι να ταιριαζω αι σιχτιρ πια και να μαγαπαει.


Για όλους μας θα βρεθει κάποτε κάτι δώστου λίγο χρόνο

----------


## joanna22

> ΕΕΕ ηρέμησε.. Αυτά δεν γινονται με παραγγελία. Για να είσαι καλά σε μια σχέση φιλική,ερωτική κτλ. Πρέπει πρώτα να είσαι καλα με τον εαυτό σου.. Τι είναι αυτο που σε δυσκολεύει περισσότερο αυτή την περίοδο της ζωής σου;


και αμα δεν γινω ποτε καλα; θα μαι για παντα μονη;

----------


## george1520

Γιατί μας έχουν περάσει στο μυαλό οτι ο άνθρωπος ολοκληρώνεται όταν εχει σχέση ή όταν είναι παντρεμένος; Ποσοι ομως έχουν σχέση και είναι παντρεμένοι αλλα δεν είναι ευτυχισμένοι; Δωσε πρώτα την προσοχή σου σε σένα και θα δεις ολα θα έρθουν απο μόνα τους.

----------

